# Book For First Year Medicine



## e_himasri

can anyone suggest me which books can I use for MBBS first year ? please 
By the way my name is Himasri and I started my first year MBBS course, I am totally confused about the books waiting for help


----------



## amir7500

Yes, you can use the MBBS book for first year.


----------

